
Chinese billionaire Wang Jianlin warns of 'biggest bubble in history' - lisper
http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/28/investing/china-wang-jianlin-real-estate-bubble/index.html
======
lisper
So where can I buy a credit default swap on Chinese real estate?

